# (EOM) Material Components?



## Matrix4b (Feb 26, 2003)

In the Elements of Magic it does give quite a few options.

I sort of think of them as super sorcerers.  In my game I am using it as an old style of magic that isn't taught often.  Despite that fact and for the reason of testing out the system I have 3 Mages, Black, Grey, and Green.  I am considering on making them have a sort of material component or material focus.  This is in my mind set up to give the spell a focus or rather the mage a focus.  Sort of atunes the mage to that type of magic.  Like Resonence in Mage the Assension.  Any Ideas on how to implement it?

I already have all spells cast with EOM being a Verbal and Somatic spell.  I don't know exactly how I am going to implement the Material Component/Focus idea yet.  Any ideas on it would be very helpful.

Matrix


----------



## Dave Blewer (Feb 26, 2003)

I pretty much dropped the spell components even before deciding to adopt the Elements of Magic system...

However, I have decided to use spell components when it comes to creating magic items... I saw a rather interesting e-book over on rpgnow.com that could help me out on that.


----------

